# School fee for my son.



## LeitaFamily (Feb 4, 2012)

I just like some advise for my son school enrollment. What I understood now, I have to pay a very high fees (also in public schools) since we are NOT residents (more than 4,100.00$/year). Supposed I'm a 457 worker and I regularly pay tax in Australia, why should I not be eligible with the same rights, benefits of permanents. At least part of their benefits? Any suggestion will be appreciate


----------



## Palmer (Feb 11, 2012)

It's just the way it is! I have my kids in a private school and it works out a little cheaper because the second and third child gets discounted. But on the bright side u get wat u pay for. I'm not sure wat the public schools are like but my school fees in private schools cover textbooks stationery and school trips. so u can't complain.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

LeitaFamily said:


> I just like some advise for my son school enrollment. What I understood now, I have to pay a very high fees (also in public schools) since we are NOT residents (more than 4,100.00$/year). Supposed I'm a 457 worker and I regularly pay tax in Australia, why should I not be eligible with the same rights, benefits of permanents. At least part of their benefits? Any suggestion will be appreciate


The 457 visa is not a resident visa.

This visa allows a business to employ someone from outside Australia in a skilled job in Australia.
If you hold this visa, you can:
- work in Australia for up to four years
- bring your family with you
- travel in and out of Australia as often as you want.

There is no provision for family support as you have chosen to bring your family with you.....they are known as "secondary sponsored persons" and come here with your 457 visa.
Yes - we all have to pay tax...but that has nothing to do with permanent residence on a 457 visa that is only for 4 years.

Read the Immigration website:
Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Private schooling is often of a higher standard than public schooling....and $4100 is a good deal.....


----------



## maryelaine (Jul 12, 2012)

hi me and my partner and three children are thinking about emigrating to perth and there some question we need answering i have children aged 15 14 and 8. My 8 old is autistic and need one to one in school and need to know how the school system works out there and roughly how much it will cost in school fees thanks any help will be appriceted.
thanks maryelanie


----------



## miryam (Aug 3, 2012)

that is right, until you get the Permanent residence which is about 3 yrs after you arrive, you have to pay $4500 for a public school, as we did, unfortunately, sometimes is even better to enroll them in a private school which has same fees for everybody, some are even much cheaper than a public school because of the fees for non residents,


----------



## sha2012 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

We are on 457 visa. I have checked with 5 public schools around Melbourne suburbs and the school fees are approx. AUD80 - 250/ year. You have to check with the schools as they normally have a list from Victoria state. 
I have done my research since last year ad discovered that NSW and Canberra charge international fees for 457 visa holder but not other states such as Victora, WA etc. The fees for public schools are similar to what you have mentioned. With that amount, you can pay for some of the good private schools.

I have also checked the fees for 2 catholic run schools and 2 private schools.

Best is for you to check with the selected school.

All the best.



LeitaFamily said:


> I just like some advise for my son school enrollment. What I understood now, I have to pay a very high fees (also in public schools) since we are NOT residents (more than 4,100.00$/year). Supposed I'm a 457 worker and I regularly pay tax in Australia, why should I not be eligible with the same rights, benefits of permanents. At least part of their benefits? Any suggestion will be appreciate


----------

